# Coach in East Central MN



## wag77 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am looking for a reasonably priced archery coach in my area. I live in MN and am willing to travel about an hour from where I live/work. Basic back tension form instruction is what I need. Really what I need to correct before I ingrain to many bad habits. I would really just like to take my shooting to the next level whatever that is but all the reading I have done does not replace some simple face to face instruction. Back tension would be my end goal. Thanks.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Try this site. http://www.handyaddressbook.com:8080/h/nadaarchery?CMD=LIST&BOOK=Online_Archery_Coach_Directory


----------

